# Sargent EC200 - Calibration



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Folks

We have a Sargent EC200 Digital Controller fitted to our motorhome. Amongst other things, the display shows the level of water in the fresh water tank and the waste tank.

When the fresh water tank is full, to the level of the overflow, this in my mind is then 100% full, although the EC200 shows it at 75% (van on level ground).

Does anyone know if it is possible to calibrate the display?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Mark,
I currently have this fault on my Fresh Water Tank level which is also a Sargent system but a different controller. I have been told that this is a wiring/connection fault from the 100% level probe.

I have had problems with the Fresh Tank reading since new (2010) and my dealer did find an earth fault.

Hope you can get this sorted OK.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------

